# Thoughts on enema use?



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've read a lot of good things about enemas for constipation. I'm a little scared to actually buy the enema kit and try it though. Anyone willing to share their experiences? Are they safe to use regularly?


----------



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

I used them everyday for years and now my stomach is messed up. I'd suggest using them sparingly. I think part of my problem is my intestines are dried out.


----------

